# hysterical winter hats



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Some of these have been shown before, but I think some are new. Made me laugh out loud!
http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1QHotf/ExuyKCcA:ItMWQM!C/news.distractify.com/pinar/winter-knit-hats


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, someone has too much time and yarn on their hands. Have to say Yoda was my favorite.


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Loved the viking.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It takes alsorts..............................


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Except for the cowboy hat I can't see anyone I know wearing this stuff.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Those were great!! :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

-I loved the cowboy hat and Yoda. I just had to race off as I dropped my wireless mouse into my glass of water which was on the floor. It still works.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I wonder how much the hot dog hat weighed? The Dwarvish Helm (sp?) impressed me with all the detail on it, but it looked a little comical on a woman! The first had reminded me of character is the movie "How to Train a Dragon". Fun stuff!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

The caveman and ketchup%mustard are my favorites.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That site freezes so only saw the first 2 pieces. Excellently done and creative but goddess knows why anyone would want to do this with such talent.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

They are funny and very clever.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

moherlyle said:


> Some of these have been shown before, but I think some are new. Made me laugh out loud!
> http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1QHotf/ExuyKCcA:ItMWQM!C/news.distractify.com/pinar/winter-knit-hats


I have the pattern book for the little baby chick hat.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

couldn't get the site ...it was too slow.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Have made Captain America and Ninja Turtle hats for my nephew and grandson. Wish I had these patterns with the eye holes!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

That disheveled caveman is Jerry Garcia.....and no one can convince me otherwise!!! ; D


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

cute little chicken :thumbup:


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> Except for the cowboy hat I can't see anyone I know wearing this stuff.


gross hats!!!!!


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Too funny   .Thanks for sharing! Lynn


----------



## Hinny (Jan 2, 2012)

Great fun!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I loved the baby cowboy.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Funny!


----------



## ceebee2001 (Jun 24, 2014)

I could see many of these hats worn at a Scout camp. These teens come up with crazy things to wear. Last year I made the Dead fish hats for our group for one camp. Two of us leaders had dead sharks to wear.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

DollieD said:


> That disheveled caveman is Jerry Garcia.....and no one can convince me otherwise!!! ; D


hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

For Halloween perhaps!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just tried that site again and finally got it to open. Some of those hats are hysterical, but all of them are so creatively done and done with such good skill.
Have to admire the patience and whimsy of the designer/crafts people to have done these.

These gave me my first good laugh of the day. Need one every day--early.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

My grand daughter would love the Snow White hat. I will have to see if I can work out a knitted version.


----------

